# Sticky  Seiko Production Date Calculator... ( New Topic )



## jasonm

Right, I've deleted the old topic with the hundred broken links and hopefully were up and running with this one:

http://www.watchsleuth.com/seikodatefinder/


----------



## rovert

Well done Jase .


----------



## badshot

Very handy tool, thanks


----------



## cactus

Informative stuff, no doubt will be useful to lots of forumers. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

It actually works just dated mine, thanks for the heads up


----------



## mickyh7

That works a treat!

Good job Jason.

Thank you.


----------



## hartley353

After a recent search through various sites looking for information on my Seiko without results, i finally emailed Seiko with the details. Next day the answer was in my inbox. Great service.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim

Thank You for adding the links for these much needed tools...

:thumbsup:


----------



## toyboy

hi i have a Seiko 200 meters scuba divers Watch it says 5h26 on the face(where it says made in japan)

on back it's a 5H26-7A10

there's dates around the back and it has a dimple at the end of 91.

any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

toyboy said:


> hi i have a Seiko 200 meters scuba divers Watch it says 5h26 on the face(where it says made in japan)
> 
> on back it's a 5H26-7A10
> 
> there's dates around the back and it has a dimple at the end of 91.
> 
> any ideas would be appreciated.


 You need the 6 digit serial no. from the caseback to date the watch...the first digit tells you the last number of the relevant decade...so a 1 would mean 1981,1991, 2001 and so on. The second digit or letter gives you the month, 1-9 = Jan-Sept, O= Oct, N=Nov and D=Dec. The last four digits are the watch's production run number for that month. See the pic of my Sawtooth with the serial no. showing a date of August, 2003. and no. 1158.










The dates with a dimple are usually a reminder of when to change the cell in a quartz watch...see this pic of my Sawtooth with the dot at the 4th quarter of 2017.


----------



## Marcin

I quite often have a look on ebay for a nice seiko made in February 1977, the month when I was born. No luck so far but I will keep trying. It's so nice with seikos you can track exact month they were made.


----------



## Batty

My Seiko 5 was made in April 1986, just had it serviced and the glass replaced and started wearing it again, can't find anything on google about it it is a 4219-5320.


----------



## farzad007

I have a seiko watch model, named SEIKO SSB

I don't know which is still under production or not, but in my opinion it's the best watch I've ever seen

Seiko's are wonderful


----------



## benjamin11

Thank you so much for sharing this handy tool :thumbsup:


----------



## 0907St. Angel

That's a very handy tool! I really appreciate it!


----------



## WatchingTimePassBy

Is the script downloadable somewhere?


----------



## JoT

WatchingTimePassBy said:


> Is the script downloadable somewhere?


 Some years ago I saw an Excel spreadsheet file online but can't remember where, information is out there somewhere!


----------



## AdamLikesWatches

Brilliant thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nico Barrote

I did not know about that link, but here's one I normaly use: Seiko serial number decoder


----------



## spinynorman

Nico Barrote said:


> I did not know about that link, but here's one I normaly use: Seiko serial number decoder


That's a great resource for serial numbers for lots of watch manufacturers. And guitars as well.


----------

